# Rohr um abgerundete Kante



## BoG|DeMaster (20. August 2001)

Hi! 
ich hab mal ne Frage... 
Hab eine Abgerundete Kante und möchte mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug ein Rohr um die Kante zeichnen... das prob,ich bekomms nich auf die reihe,dass das rohr auch um die ganze Kante gezeichnet wird 
Bitte um Hilfe...wäre sehr dankbar!
MFG


----------



## BoG|DeMaster (21. August 2001)

*hmmm*

Hmm sind meine Fragen jedesmal zu leicht oder zu schwer,oder warum kann mir nie wer helfen?


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (21. August 2001)

*Nunja*

Das Prob is jetzt bei mir, dass ich nicht ganz verstehe was du nicht hinbekommst. Hast du vielleicht ein Bild oder kannst dus mir nochmal genauer erklären


----------



## BoG|DeMaster (21. August 2001)

Jo,hier zb:


----------



## martworx (22. August 2001)

hmm ich sag jetzt einfach mal ne ovale auswahl erstellen, die füllen dann auswahl verkleinern so um 3-4px und rauslöschen dann mit ebenenstil abgerundete kante und relief bischen rumprobiern


----------



## BoG|DeMaster (22. August 2001)

hmm naja sieht bei mir irgendwie nich nach nehm3d stange/rohr aus dann


----------



## Lord Rabe (22. August 2001)

solche sachen macht man normalerweise mit dem wunderbaren filter beleuchtungseffekte:

erstmal einen alphakanal erstellen, indem deine abgerundete kante drin is, bzw der geplante verlauf deines rohres, der hintergrund muss schwarz sein, der verlauf weiss. jetzt mit strg auf den kanal klicken um die weisse fläche zu selektieren, 2-4 mal gaussianblur mit 8,6,4,2 pixel settings, so das um die seletion ein feiner schwarzer rand zu sehen ist. selektion speichern. Bei Beleuchtungseffekte unter reliefkanal den entsprechenen alphakanal angeben. Die reliefhöhe, lichtquellenposition, farbe und glossyness den eigenen wünschen anpassen und rendern. dann wieder die alte selektion laden, invertieren (strg+shift+i) und löschen - fertig is die gerundete kante 

greetz
Lord Rabe

PS: Alternativ, dafür nich so schön (*g*) gehts auch mit den ebeneneffekten...bevel & emboss


----------



## GhostFaceKiller (22. August 2001)

*geht viel leichter*

also ich genau weiss nichtmehr wie es geht.

Aber du kannst mal auf Aisdesign.de gehen, dort gibt es genau dieses tut. Erst gehst du auf Tutorials im Menü. Dann auf Interface tips. Und dann auf Interface. Dann bekommst du ein sehr gutes tut.

Gruß GFK

PS: Hoffe es hilft dir


----------



## BoG|DeMaster (22. August 2001)

Ok,THX...ich danke euch


----------

